# Back at it again after 25 years (with my daughter this time)



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome back and its nice to see your little one helping out, Good Luck, Enjoy and be safe. Jim


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

Nothing wrong with just being a lurker....


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

welcome back. good to see young people have an interest. good luck this summer


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

My suggestion is you get your daughter into the harvesting of the honey first. Then let her curiousity lead her to the hive.... 

Just my $0.02

Good luck! 
Phil


----------



## tineseeker (Jan 28, 2012)

Daughters first swarm


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, you guys are having too much fun. She doesn't appear to be timid about the bees.


----------



## Dana (Mar 26, 2005)

That's great! And nice kid's size bee suit. I need to get one of those. I always put my the ankle parts of my suit on the outside of my boots though. Not sure if it matters. I found a few easily captured drones a while back and enticed my 6 year old with them  He loved them.


----------



## tineseeker (Jan 28, 2012)

KQ6AR said:


> Welcome, you guys are having too much fun. She doesn't appear to be timid about the bees.



She hasen't been stung yet ... I am a little worried that after the first sting she won't want any thing to do with the bees...


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, I'd be concerned too. I've worked with my son some when he was very small (3-4), but he burnt his hand on the smoker and gave it up. Now he's 9 and wanted to get back into helping Dad with the bees. We started working together this spring and he was feeling particularly invincible just until the first sting occurred. He had been stung before, but this time it got him right through the glove. He hasn't been back since. I blame myself for not giving better instructions and watching his interactions better. 

Hope you have continued success.


----------

